# yellow river



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

For you that fish the yellow river can you tell me if there is blue or channel catfish there


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I know they are definetly channel cats but mostly flatheads, as for blues im not sure pm the Cathunter he is the catfish king for yellow river if anyone will know its him.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Never caught a blue there ,but I have caught plenty of chanels &flat heads


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*There are plenty of bluecats if you know where to look and how to catch them.*

















*
And channel cats as well, all three species live in different areas and feed on different things, learn the ways of each and you will do good.*


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yea there are blues, caught a 10lb. blue last summer in holt on a shiner...also plenty of channels too. Fish deep bends and eddy holes but it really comes down to the right bait and if they are biting or not.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I was on eglin reservation yesterday looking at the river and it is low. They have some boat ramps but not any I could launch my boat. Just looking for some place closer to me. Guess I will have to go to Jims. I would also like to try the east river at hwy 87


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> yea there are blues, caught a 10lb. blue last summer in holt on a shiner...also plenty of channels too. Fish deep bends and eddy holes but it really comes down to the right bait and if they are biting or not.


Yea that is right. The bait is the key. A place where I fished in TX we used crawfish when the river was flooded because that was what they were feeding on.


----------

